# Petition to get BBC channels onto Freesat



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Folks,

You might like to view and hopefully sign this: 

Force the tax paid UKTV stations onto Freeview and Freesat - e-petitions


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

travelling-man said:


> Folks,
> 
> You might like to view and hopefully sign this:
> 
> Force the tax paid UKTV stations onto Freeview and Freesat - e-petitions


I think that the likely "Fail" with this is a question of copyright as to whether the content can be legitimately viewed outside the UK, rather like the i-player problem


----------



## RoystonB (Jan 18, 2012)

Why can’t the Portuguese see Portuguese TV in UK, France etc., and why can’t I see UK TV in Portugal, Spain, etc. 

And there’s me thinking we are all one, in Europe. 

Silly me. :juggle:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry but a Petition a total waste of time, and probably counter productive because you draw attention to something we shouldn't get, because of broadcasting and copyright laws.

To succeed you'd have to get the UK government to totally rewrite all the broadcasting laws, copyright laws and BBC, ITV etc and program makers, artists, authors etc to re write all copyright agreements


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

I know that a number of people cannot get channel 5 now but I still can. I have a 1.8 metre dish and some have only a 1.25 metre dish. We can still get channel 5 on freesat as well as sky. The changeover is supposed to happen mid year so I will see what happens then.... Our Sat guy has just ordered a 2.3 metre dish......and feels confident that he will be able to pick up the channels.....I hardly ever watch BBC so no loss for me but the wife would die.......no Eastenders.......maybe do some housework then.....lol


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

All Channel 5's are already on the new sat Astra2F at 10964 H 22000 if you've lost 5's check transponder codes are on your receiver if not manually enter and fingers crossed, but with new tighter beam location will be important and the further south you are the worse the problem.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Is there a legal way to simply get the entire Sky or similar package and not have to stuff around with all this?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No way at all, you must sign up for Sky through a UK address in some way, if Sky do realize your not UK they must disconnect you, and lets face it they earn a lot of revenue from expats etc throughout Europe so only do it when they know.

The problem isn't getting Sky or any of UK broadcasters legally it's whether when the 4? new sats are all online or as channels move from 2E and 1N will have sufficient overspill of the new tighter UK beams for us to pick anything up.
I did see a post where it said that with a 4m dish at Val de Lobo Faro couldn't get signal from new 2F


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

How about online?

Come to that, what's the reason we can't simply do it honestly here?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As I said before it's UK Broadcasting Laws and copyright. Let alone that you can't buy a UK TV Licence

Online you'll need to get a great broadband and a UK IP address like Jerry's set up, might have problems with download limits unless on a really pricey package and still technically illegal


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It's actually a right super mega bugly stuff up then! LOL!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yup, but in your area you might well be able to continue to receive UK TV as now via freesat if you have good line of sight to 28.2SE and a decent size dish min 1.5, at the moment it's very much wait and see how the new sat's and beam will affect Portugal.

For us the new technology and this tighter beam is not a good thing but then the tranmissions are aimed at servicing a UK market, it's just been a bonus for us that we could get UK TV


----------



## Frank Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

Amidst all the doom and gloom of not being able to watch the incredibly cheerful Eastenders and the oh so believable "The Drinks Are On The House" Coronation Street, the good news is that all the (Why should I learn the language Ex-pats) can now concentrate on watching Spanish or Portuguese TV and you never know they might pick up some of the language.

Disclaimer. I am not bracketing everyone in this statement but I am sure we all know someone like this.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've got A 1.8 m dish and get a reasonable range of programmes but would very much like to be able to see stations such as Alibi, Blighty, Dave, Eden, Gold, Good Food, Home, Really, Watch and Yesterday and would be happy to pay for them but it strikes me as ridiculous that I can't view them whether I like it or not. 

Ah well...... that's life I guess!


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Just got this from FAQ's
Can I watch television with Tooway?
Yes, Tooway can receive satellite television through a television feed added on to the satellite dish. The advantage of receiving satellite television is that it does not use your internet connection.

Tooway services from ToowayDirect support UK ‘watch again’ portals like BBC iplayer, Channel 4 OD and ITV Player, the only home satellite broadband service in the UK to do so. Other Tooway distributors may claim that you get access to UK content with their services. However, with Toowaydirect you get a proper UK IP address meaning that access to your favourite UK websites is easy and straightforward.

I would guess that with the setup I have on Sat Broadband and the added feed for TV it may not work. The dish is 70 cm unless they beam the signal to the sat and you pick the signal up from that if it's possible.
Yes we have a UK IP address which is great but we as a family chew away at the data allowance which in my case is 26gb with an 18mb/sec download speed. We this month have already used 19gb but have just 3 days left before the allowance starts again. This is higher than normal as my daughter was on her school hols and used 2gb+ on 5 occassions watching Iplayer. We normally run at about 15/18gb a month occassionally u to 20gb.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

That might be useful...... I was going to look into tooway because my sapo connection is so bloody useless anyway!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The channels you want though are still on Sky or Freesat so ToowayDirect support UK ‘watch again’ won't be of much use as Sky & Freesat are broadcast on the Astra Range of satellites

We watch news on Portuguese TV the rest though is rubbish, THe Price is Right is good for the language though


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

travelling-man said:


> I've got A 1.8 m dish and get a reasonable range of programmes but would very much like to be able to see stations such as Alibi, Blighty, Dave, Eden, Gold, Good Food, Home, Really, Watch and Yesterday and would be happy to pay for them but it strikes me as ridiculous that I can't view them whether I like it or not.
> 
> Ah well...... that's life I guess!



Worth a look

Sky Cards | Buy a Sky Card & Decoder | Watch Sky UK TV abroad

Rob


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Hi Travelling Man,
Just spent 5 mins scrolling through my channels and receive everyone except for Blighty, and yesterday but this may be a setup issue. Excellent quality.
I subscribe to Sky and have their full package @ £57 per month.
I still have a house in the UK so no probs with a UK address so far.
The problem arises that if you sign up new then you have to be connected to a phone line for 12 months and a Portuguese phone number brings up a query. They then can and should disconnect. If I have a problem and need to contact them I always use Skype or my UK mobile phone......hope this helps.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd just repeat that until the new satellites that are replacing the existing B & 1N are in place it's unclear as to what will be available and Sky has not yet announced which beam/s they will swop too, logically as their aware of loss of revenue it's in their interest not to transfer to the Spot beams but opt for the pan European beams.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It sounds to me like I need to wait for the sat changeover to be completed, then see what Sky do & maybe then go for the set up Rob posted the link to.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Yes Canoe is right.....wait until the middle of this year and see what happens......then dicide what is best for you......I know I will but until then I'm OK


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Just spoke with TooWay regarding the TV feed to go on the dish. It will not work here as only set up for Sky and Freesat for the UK. Broadband good and comes with a 70cm dish which you would have to use for the TV feed. The setup is on Astra.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

But Tooway use a different satellite for broadband, are they changing. If set up is on Astra then you'd never get enough signal for TV with ac 70cm dish.

The new range of Astra sat's starting with 2F have better and more K-band capacity maybe cheaper broadband offers on the way?


----------

